# Excel-Tabelle auslesen....



## azoul (25. Oktober 2008)

hallo zusammen.. 
muss ein c-programm schreiben, das die daten aus Exel-tabelle einliest und daraus folgendes macht: 
am anfang will ich per tastatur einen Name und datum eintippen. 
jetzt das programm soll mir für diesen Name mit dem Datum die dauer der ganzen Calls auf bildschirm ausgeben und zwar so: z.B. 
*Sie haben heute 1 Stunde 20 Minuten und 32 Sekunden telefoniert. *

als Exel-Tabelle kann man hier nicht hochladen sorry...ich habe die tabelle in word kopiert und als Datei angehängt

kann jemand dabei helfen


----------



## RenderWilli (25. Oktober 2008)

Excel Tabellen haben glaube ein eigenes Format und können nicht einfach so ausgelesen werden. Eventuell geht es mit einer bestimmten Bibliothek oder hast du eine einfache TXT-Datei, die du auslesen kannst?


----------



## 3Cyb3r (26. Oktober 2008)

exeldateien kann man super öffnen auslesen undschreiben befehl ka muss ich mal nachgucken ansonsten google geht auf jedenfall und auch einfach


----------



## azoul (26. Oktober 2008)

RenderWilli schrieb:


> hast du eine einfache TXT-Datei, die du auslesen kannst?



wie geht das wenn ich die daten aus textdatei auslese..


----------



## RenderWilli (26. Oktober 2008)

Also wenn man die Werte direkt aus der Excel-Datei lesen kann, dann sollte dir 3Cyb3r helfen, denn das wäre dann sehr viel einfacher.


----------



## 3Cyb3r (26. Oktober 2008)

geht auch c++?


----------



## 3Cyb3r (26. Oktober 2008)

also ich sag mal so hab mich vertan meinte csv datei ist imprinzip so wie aus textdateien oder binärdateien zu lesen nur du kannst csv dateien mit exel öffnen und dir als tabelle anzeigen lassen sowie speichern also möchtest du davon den code haben?


----------



## 3Cyb3r (26. Oktober 2008)

ok ich entschuldige mich da musst du im i-net suchen also ich finde mein progi nicht mehr und auswendig weiß ich das auch nicht mehr
http://www.cplusplus.com/reference/clibrary/cstdio/fread.html
aber es gibt auf jedenfall genug stoff dazu^^


----------

